Ask HN: What's lwHostsCheck.php - ivthreadp110
======
ivthreadp110
I was looking over an old VPN of mine and found this file in all the
directories-- I feel like it's something that's been dropped all over the
place-- does anyone know what the point of it is? I tried googling it- but it
just returns pages that have it publicly accessible. Does anyone know why its
being dropped and if so what framework is doing it? Cpanel? I am certain I did
not put it there.

~~~
ivthreadp110
Seems somewhat harmless- its PHP source is:

echo "<h2>Server info</h2>";

echo "You're accessing: " . $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] . "<br>"; //or
$_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']

echo "This server's Ip: " . $_SERVER['SERVER_ADDR'] . "<br>";

echo "This server's hostname: "; if (function_exists('gethostname')) { echo
gethostname() ; } else { //for php < 5.3 echo php_uname('n'); } echo "<br>";

